# Atomic Thunder Shocker Series



## ta_nhra02 (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anybody remember these? I had 2 Shocker series 2's in an old 89' GTA Trans Am. Powered by a JBL 1200.1. Is this company even still around? I can't find any info on them.
Thanks.
Derek.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I dunno what happened to them, but I still have 2 Shocker 15's sitting in my garage. They were really good subs "back in the day".


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I had a Shocker 15 on a Crossfired CFA-1000d and it was loud.

BOOM......Like SO!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

One of my co-workers used them in 2000/2001 ish and set a record for 1-2 No wall in 01.

Jay


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

no they are not technically although Mike shows up on termpro once and a while


----------



## visions-online (Aug 7, 2009)

I have an enclosure with two 15" Shockers that I used to have in a boat. It would splash the water about 6 inches high off the sides of the boat when it was sitting still. I think I have the spec sheets for the 12" and the 15" if anyone needs the numbers.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you send me the specs on the 15"? I still have my two 15" sitting around and might build a box for them someday...
jsun_g AT verizon.net



visions-online said:


> I have an enclosure with two 15" Shockers that I used to have in a boat. It would splash the water about 6 inches high off the sides of the boat when it was sitting still. I think I have the spec sheets for the 12" and the 15" if anyone needs the numbers.


----------



## visions-online (Aug 7, 2009)

Shocker 15 Specs:

Mechanical
Fs 22.42 Hz
Qms 13.37
Vas 7.42 Cu Ft
Cms 0.2179 Mm/N
Mms 231.3 G
Rms 2.4361 Kg/s
Xmax 11.1 Mm
XMech 16.65 Mm
Dia 12.75 In
Sq 823.72 Sq Cm
Vd 914.63 Cu Cm

Electrical
Qes 0.49
Re 0.98 ohms
Le 1.26 mH
Z 1.18 ohms
BL 8.08Tm
Pe 600 Watts

Electromechanical
Qts 0.47
no 0.46%
1-W SPL 88.6dB
2.8-V SPL 97.94dB

Recommended Enclosures
Sealed: Sound Quality
Vb 1.5 Cu Ft
Driver Displacement .1 Cu Ft
Total 1.6 Cu Ft
F3 56 Hz

Ported: High SPL
4.1 Cu Ft
Driver Displacement .1 Cu Ft
Vent Displacement .8 Cu Ft
Total 5.0 Cu Ft
Fb 45 Hz
F3 37 Hz
Vent = 4x16.5x16.25 long


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!

I didn't realize they needed such a big ported box. At one time, I was using 2 15s in about a 5ft^3 ported box (2.5 cubes net each) and was very happy with the bass output.




visions-online said:


> Shocker 15 Specs:
> 
> Mechanical
> Fs 22.42 Hz
> ...


----------

